# UPDATE-Adopted! golden mix at shelter



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This dog just showed up at our local shelter. Of course it peaked our interest. She looks mostly golden but what do you think she looks mixed with.

Animal Details


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lots of thick buff colored coat so maybe a little Great Pyrenees?? She is a pretty dog.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is exactly what I told my mom she was mixed with. I keep joking that she needs to go pay her a visit because she always says Chloe needs a friend. Ha ha.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Possibly shepard, maybe a bit of husky (by the coat). The face reminds me of our last girl who was shepard/golden mix that we rescued.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I can defiantly see the Shepard too. Mainly in her ears. My mom just has to be brave enough to show my dad. Ha ha. She is very pretty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's really pretty. 
I hope you can get your mom interested in her.


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought Husky.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She's really pretty.
> I hope you can get your mom interested in her.


If it was just her making the decision she probably would already be down at the shelter. Lol. They are having a adoption event tomorrow at a off site so who knows. Lol


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She didn't last long. She was already adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous!!*

So happy she got adopted-she looked all Golden to me!
Reminds me of my adopted girl, Smooch. Don't know if she was all Golden or a mix, but I loved her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cpc1972 said:


> She didn't last long. She was already adopted.


Great to hear, I updated the thread title. 

Goldens and Goldens mixes normally get adopted quickly.


----------

